# The monetary costs of getting old.



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am sure I am not alone in thinking how expensive it is to stay well.


My list goes like this


Chiropodist


Reflexology


Physiotherapy


Pilates


Optician


Dentist


Massage therapist


Ramblers subscription


Walking Boots


Cost of keeping dog.


Choir fees


I have often felt that I would not mind contributing more to the funding of the National Health Service but, on reflection, I think I am going to ask for a discount


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I fortunately/unfortunately don't have to pay for some of those Pat, a funny quirk in the way our system works, I didn't have enough NI stamps, so I get pension credit and as I have no other income I get them free.

Although some on your list are self inflicted, using your list.

Chiropodist Pay


Reflexology Pay


Physiotherapy Free


Pilates N/A 


Optician Free


Dentist Free


Massage therapist Pay


Ramblers subscription N/A


Walking Boots Pay

Cost of keeping dog N/A


Choir fees


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Isn't it great to have the time to do all that? ?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I certainly don't have time

Im running about after two grandkids and a pup who is so excitable and so adorable 

Well running is wishful thinking, limping, staggering more like it

I'm up at 5 or 5.30 am to have some quiet time to make school sandwiches,breakfasts 

But hey they keep you young don't they ?.

They know everything with a powerful certainty that they are right

Eat constantly, generate enough washing to sink a battle ship 

The physio has given me some exercises for my arthritis

Having looked at them Im already doing them and more to get through the day 

I do have a jaccusi bath and Epsom salts

Haven't used it for a long time

But I'm using it now

But I'm still alive I think

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> Isn't it great to have the time to do all that? ?


 It is why you hear retired people say they have no time! Always sitting in waiting rooms


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> It is why you hear retired people say they have no time! Always sitting in waiting rooms


I seem to spend a lot of time sitting in the car waiting for folk, too tight to pay for hospital parking, Kindle helps though.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We drive to the local bus stop that serves the hospital. Park nearby, for free, and travel to the hospital by bus. It delivers you right to the main door of the hospital.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Have you seen the price of wine and brandy? They ought to have it on prescription.

Nick.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That is some list patp,do you really need all that, does some activity affect the other causing you to need it.Do they all work.As I do not know is why I ask.no undermining intended.

cabby

Although I could have asked if you were making a song and dance about it. omg I have done it again.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Since I retired I've never been so well off.
No travelling to work expenses. Mortgage paid off. Not much clothes buying to 'keep up appearances'. Free bus travel and other discounts. No TV licence to pay for. And a meaningful pay rise every year.
Plus all that spare time to organise your life! What's not to like about getting old?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Cabby, they are all necessary believe me 


Chiropodist keeps m' feet all pain free so that I can walk further. Physio keeps sciatica at bay with the help of acupuncture thrown in. Pilates is recommended by physio to keep the sciatica away.These help me to stay active and so prevent all sorts of other ailments.


Massage is only a treat every now and then but they do say it is very good for us. I usually ask for a member of the family to buy me a voucher for my Birthday or Christmas.


Dentist and Optician need no defending.


I have had amazing results from Reflexology. It has cured my sinus problems and helped with all sorts of other ailments. None of them life threatening but most of them very annoying. It picks up on imbalances in the body, both physical and emotional, and releases the blockages.
,
The dog gets us out and about. The choir is an excellent social activity and is a very good mood booster. The Ramblers subscription could be dropped, I suppose, but they do check out routes for us to walk and it is a nice social activity.


I get through my walking boots quite quickly but I regard them as necessary for foot and back health too.


If all these therapies keep me away from the doctor's surgery then that can only be a good thing can't it?


Shall we start a petition for the Brandy and Wine on prescription Nick? I forgot to add it to my list!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> Since I retired I've never been so well off.
> No travelling to work expenses. Mortgage paid off. Not much clothes buying to 'keep up appearances'. Free bus travel and other discounts. No TV licence to pay for. And a meaningful pay rise every year.
> Plus all that spare time to organise your life! What's not to like about getting old?


You beat me to it.

I feel as though I have never had it so good.

No work, Pensions rolling in, even at lower exchange rate, bank account increasing, even get free bus in Poland etc. etc.

Doctor is free - she (Doctor) is at a health farm with OH at the moment:wink2:

And *Sex *is still good.

Just a bit 'time-short' due to a family commitment.

*And *we have a MH and the freedom it brings.

Old? Don't feel it.

Cost? well covered. Does pet food and Pilates really cost more for OAPs? Ridiculous!

Geoff and (currently absent) Basia


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The government sent us £200 yesterday. It'll buy enough diesel to get us somewhere warm which is surely what they meant when they called it a Winter Fuel Allowance ?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> The government sent us £200 yesterday. It'll buy enough diesel to get us somewhere warm which is surely what they meant when they called it a Winter Fuel Allowance ?


Good one !:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pat

You keep it up

Id dearly love to be out walking, severely curtails my MH enjoyment 

I spend a lot of time pottering around the house, hoovering, dusting,cooking, washing, climb the stairs with difficulty several times a day to put washing away etc

I just try to move steadily throughout the day 

Too much I bring on a flare up of arthritis, too little, I stiffen up 

Although mine is a particular type of arthritis with calcium crystals forming in the joints, I expect their is also general age related arthritis 

Having gone back to using our jaccusi combined with Epsom-salts, I think it's helping

And seriously the wine helps, at the end of the day when I'm feeling exhausted and in pain it relaxes me and eases the painful joints , I can't take anti inflammatories 

Not good I know but we all cope the best we can

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Patp, it makes me wonder if I should check out the reflexology,The Physio does help, unfortunately the rambling, pilates, most physical exercises are beyond me, even swimming, although I might try that again in the new year and use my fuel allowance that way.:smile2: What type of massage is it dare I ask on here.:serious::serious:

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Special ones if you are really lucky cabby :grin2:

Otherwise there are loads

In shamal sheik I had a daily massage

Egyptian given by men, me more or less naked 

Onthe last day I was asked

Would you prefer a female masseur ??

It's a bit B****y late I replied

But what the hell, every body is the same, some fat some thin , some have disabilities 

But it's just the same body

So I guess they didn't see anything they hadn't seen before

And if they did

Good luck to them

As a friend of mine used to say, if I see anything different I'll shoot it 

Fortunately she was also a women :surprise::grin2:

Sandra


----------

